# SA Meetup



## Tony (Aug 25, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs came through here on his way back home and caught up with a group of us. Had a nice visit and we shared some sweet wood he dropped off!
L to R is @TXMoon @David Hill @woodman6415 @AgainstThe Grain me and @Nubsnstubs

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Aug 25, 2020)

Gnarly bunch of guys! Now let's see some of the gnarly wood you guys got from Jerry!

Every time you TX guys get together, I bemoan the fact I live so far North. I do have a sister who lives in San Antonio, so I guess I could visit her some time and get together with you guys. Or, I could just go to San Antonio, visit with you guys, and not tell my sister I was ever in TX!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 25, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs Jerry when you see this I apologize for not getting to meetup with you when you came through my area. I was really pressed for time but I should have taken an hour off to meet up. At least it would have given me first shot at the gnarly wood before those San Antinioans

Good to see @woodman6415 out and about!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2020)

Great meet up! How fun! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2020)

Very cool, I love meet ups like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 26, 2020)

It was great seeing everyone and thank you Jerry....from Tuscon for the wood. Unloading the trunk was half as fun as trying to find a place to put all this wood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 26, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> It was great seeing everyone and thank you Jerry....from Tuscon for the wood. Unloading the trunk was half as fun as trying to find a place to put all this wood.



ya— neat car—think he took out back seat so can fit all that wood in there—

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 26, 2020)

David Hill said:


> ya— neat car—think he took out back seat so can fit all that wood in there—


We just laid the rear seat-back down so we could get that Palo Verde all the way in the trunk then then backs went up just fine thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 26, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> We just laid the rear seat-back down so we could get that Palo Verde all the way in the trunk then then backs went up just fine thank you very much.


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 26, 2020)

Wildthings said:


>


Yea... I know. I unloaded the trunk this morning and thought to take pictures too late.


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 26, 2020)

Can you say “Motley Crue”?

And yes, it is great to see Wendell on his own wheels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 26, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> @Nubsnstubs Jerry when you see this I apologize for not getting to meetup with you when you came through my area. I was really pressed for time but I should have taken an hour off to meet up. At least it would have given me first shot at the gnarly wood before those San Antinioans
> 
> Good to see @woodman6415 out and about!!


Thank you ... was good to get out and go visit for a while ... even with the midget

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 26, 2020)

Can’t wait to be apart of a Texas meet up. Not much longer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> @Nubsnstubs came through here on his way back home and caught up with a group of us. Had a nice visit and we shared some sweet wood he dropped off!
> L to R is @TXMoon @David Hill @woodman6415 @AgainstThe Grain me and @Nubsnstubs
> View attachment 192660


Normally I’d say Jerry has his Covid haircut going on, but something tells me it’s not much different from his January pre-Covid look.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------

